# Seiko Weekdater Aka Sea Lion



## time2watch (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi all, I am new to this forum and watch collecting. I have been intrested for sometime in watches but never had a strong enough erge to buy one, that was until the weekend passed when I bought 3.

They are all Seiko's which I quite like, especialy the blue faced ones. Oddly the one I liked the most not only fitted my budget but also my wrist with no alterations needed.

One of the others is a pre 1970's Seiko Weekdater, see photo below.










Yes, it has an awful strap, which brings me on to my question.

I have found an image online which show the origanal strap, which is much better in my opinion. I was wondering if anyone here could point me in the right dirrection or would be able to help me locate to purchase this strap for my watch. The origanal strap is 20mm width at pins and can be seen here; http://www.use.com/media/2013/0603/3374909/p_022.jpg

Any help with this would be greatly appricated, thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

your right that is a nice strap, its going to be rarer than hens teeth though, good luck with your search


----------



## time2watch (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Chris, I thought a best place to start would be the forums, maybe someone has one or knows of someone who has one in their parts bin. If I have no luck then I will have to try and find something as close to it as I can.

Thank you for stopping by Chris.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

good point on the spares front, they do tend to build up after a while


----------



## time2watch (Nov 3, 2013)

I stand corrected the width of the strap at the lugs is in fact 19mm.


----------

